# Wohin Angeln tropen ?



## merlin12 (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo ich will in den frühjahrsferien mit meiner familie in die ferien fahren. wir überlegen noch... vieleicht ägypten ...
kann mir jemand n tipp geben wo man hinfahren kann auch so tropische region. wo man dort sehr geil angeln kann am besten mal was grosses bonito oder baracuda..... sollt halt nicht zu teuer sein.. nicht fidji oder so... ausserdem sollte es touristisch sein(muss meine familie ja wegen was anderen dahin locken^^)
freu mich ueber tipss 
lg merlin


----------



## Ein_Angler (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wohin Angeln tropen ?*

USA (Florida), Puerto Rico, Mexico, Brasilien, Kenia, 

Aber nimm ein Reiseziel was keine Tornadosaison in deinem Urlaubszeitraum hat.


----------



## merlin12 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wohin Angeln tropen ?*

ok danke für die tipps 
ägypten ist nicht so gut zum angeln? hatte ich so gehört...
lg merlin


----------



## Dart (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wohin Angeln tropen ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> .... oder Monsun...


...oder gerade Monsun...|supergri


----------



## Doc Plato (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wohin Angeln tropen ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> USA Golfküste....



Wat nimmste denn da als Köder? Nen Ölkanister?


----------



## Dart (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wohin Angeln tropen ?*

Manno Martin, Sri Lanka ist doch gleich bei mir umme Ecke, da hättest du doch mal eben abends auf Flaschbier und Bratwurst vorbei kommen können.

Du hast natürlich recht, Monsunzeit ist nix für das Meereangeln, im Süßwasser ist es bei vielen Fischarten die beste Zeit, zumindest hier in S.O. Asien.
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Tortugaf (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wohin Angeln tropen ?*

Hey Merlin

Du kannst dir mit deine Eltern ruhig ein Land aussuchen was gut touristisch Erschossen ist, die meisten Hotels haben den auch Angebote o. kennen Anbieter mit den du Fischen kannst.
Die Karibik ist ein lohnendes Ziel u. es gibt auch mehr als genug Baracudas.
Mexico dort bin ich immer gewesen u. auch gerade jetzt wieder, ist einfach zureichen u. es gibt eine Menge Angebote von Reiseanbieter, die auch bezahlbar sind. Auch das fischen hier macht noch Spass weil es auch noch gute Fischbestände gibt. Die Boote sind nicht billig, ein Lancha kostet in Playa del Carmen für 4 Stunden Trolling etwas 200 Dollar, wenn du etwas sucht u. fragt ob es auch preisswerter geht findet du auch was.
Ich habe nach einer Weile fragen u. handeln ein gutes Boot mit das beste Boot am Strand für 150 Dollar haben können. 
Die Lanchas, das sind Motorboote bis etwas 8 Meter länge sind in Playa del Carmen mit an teuersten weil hier auch sehr viele Touristen herkommen.
Ich fische am der Pazifikküste in Oaxaxca dort sind die Preise etwas besser  u. die Fische grösser.

G. Farnk

G. Frank


----------



## merlin12 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wohin Angeln tropen ?*

okay werd ich mir merken...
danek für die ganzen tipps


----------



## jvonzun (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wohin Angeln tropen ?*

hierhin: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=175745

erfüllt deine Kriterien,ausser dass es schwierig mit Baraccudas werden könnte!


----------

